# 24&quot;-TFTs mit spielegeeigneter Reaktionsszeit - Eure persönlichen Empfehlungen



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2013)

*24"-TFTs mit spielegeeigneter Reaktionsszeit - Eure persönlichen Empfehlungen*

Zwei Geräte von BenQ /GL 2450 bzw. GL 2450HM) habe ich bestellt und ausgetestet, keiner von beiden hat mich überzeugen können, trotz angepriesener 2ms/5ms Reaktionszeit. Der Praxistest ergab ein anderes Bild. Beide gehen zurück.

Bevor nun aber jede Woche auf gut Glück bestelle, in der Hoffnung, so ein zum Zocken geeigneten Moni für mich zu finden, wende ich mich nun lieber an euch und bitte um eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen.

Wenn sich unter euren Vorschlägen etwas im Bereich bis max. 200 Euro finden lässt, bin ich ganz Ohr.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nen LG für damals 150€ gekauft, allerdings gibt es den nicht mehr    aber vlt sind ja andere von LG in der Klasse gut genug?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab nen LG für damals 150€ gekauft, allerdings gibt es den nicht mehr    aber vlt sind ja andere von LG in der Klasse gut genug?


 Mein Alter ist auch ein LG, hätte nichts dagegen bei der Marke zu bleiben.

Werd mich wohl nach weiteren Tests umschauen müssen, vorher lasse ich erst mal keinen weiteren Flachmann ins Haus.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mein Alter ist auch ein LG, hätte nichts dagegen bei der Marke zu bleiben.
> 
> Werd mich wohl nach weiteren Tests umschauen müssen, vorher lasse ich erst mal keinen weiteren Flachmann ins Haus.



Hast Du Dich nicht bei PRAD umgesehen?

Alternativ könnte ich Dir den Samsung S24B350H empfehlen, ein Bekannter von mir hat den und ist recht zufrieden. Spiele laufen sehr flüssig, allerdings ist mir das Bild persönlich einen Ticken zu blaustichig, der Schwarzwert nicht optimal und die Ausleuchtung auch nicht so perfekt, wie ich das gerne hätte. Außerdem ist er nicht höhenverstellbar, was mir sehr wichtig ist.

Aber für den Preis darf man eigentlich nicht meckern; bei 200 € Budget würd' ich den wohl selbst nehmen.

*
*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich nicht bei PRAD umgesehen?
> 
> Alternativ könnte ich Dir den Samsung S24B350H empfehlen, ein Bekannter von mir hat den und ist recht zufrieden. Spiele laufen sehr flüssig, allerdings ist mir das Bild persönlich einen Ticken zu blaustichig, der Schwarzwert nicht optimal und die Ausleuchtung auch nicht so perfekt, wie ich das gerne hätte. Außerdem ist er nicht höhenverstellbar, was mir sehr wichtig ist.
> 
> Aber für den Preis darf man eigentlich nicht meckern; bei 200 € Budget würd' ich den wohl selbst nehmen.


 Den habe ich sogar in die engere Wahl genommen, weil der bei Gamestar und anderen Seiten für seine Reaktionszeit gelobt wurde. Blöd nur:
Habe extra schon ein DVID-Kabel gekauft, und was hat der Samsung nicht ? Jepp, eben diesen Anschluss nicht. 
Wären wieder 7 Euro für die Tonne.

Aktuell bin ich sogar am Überlegen, dieses BenQ-Monster für knapp 400 Euro bei Otto zu bestellen. Dort würde ich nicht, wie bei Amazon, gleich direkt zur Kasse gebeten werden... Aber soweit möchte ich jetzt noch nicht gehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2013)

Eine Sache hat mich gestern abend noch beschäftigt:
In einigen Test auf PRAD hab ich gelesen, dass manch fixer Monitor gern übersteuert (Stichwort "Overdrive").
Was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen und was hat das für nen Einfluss auf reine Spielanwendungen, wenn überhaupt ?


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich sogar am Überlegen, dieses BenQ-Monster für knapp 400 Euro bei Otto zu bestellen. Dort würde ich nicht, wie bei Amazon, gleich direkt zur Kasse gebeten werden... Aber soweit möchte ich jetzt noch nicht gehen.


 
Wenn Du den BenQ XT2420 T meinst, mich hat der nicht überzeugt, obwohl ich ihn schon live getestet habe. Den ASUS VG248QE finde ich da um einiges gelungener, zumal er auch etwas günstiger als der BenQ ist.

Zum Thema Overdrive: PRAD | FAQ Monitore | Was ist eigentlich Overdrive und wie funktioniert es?

Bevor ich selbst (heute) lang & umständlich erkläre. Ich persönlich bin nicht davon überzeugt und habe die Funktion eigentlich immer abgeschaltet, ich finde die o.g. Schlierenbildung als sehr störend, ohne Overdrive sieht's imho besser aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn Du den BenQ XT2420 T meinst, mich hat der nicht überzeugt, obwohl ich ihn schon live getestet habe. Den ASUS VG248QE finde ich da um einiges gelungener, zumal er auch etwas günstiger als der BenQ ist.


 Auch ein chices Gerät. Nur das 3D-Feature brauche ich nicht, und das wird mitunter wohl auch seinen Anteil am Endpreis haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch ein chices Gerät. Nur das 3D-Feature brauche ich nicht, und das wird mitunter wohl auch seinen Anteil am Endpreis haben.



Dito, aber die Schnelligkeit und Bildqualität finde ich wirklich überzeugend. Müsste ich *jetzt* sofort einen neuen Monitor kaufen, ich würde den nehmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dito, aber die Schnelligkeit und Bildqualität finde ich wirklich überzeugend. Müsste ich *jetzt* sofort einen neuen Monitor kaufen, ich würde den nehmen.


 Ich behalts mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2013)

Der BenKuh XL2411T wäre das uneheliche Kind vom XL2420T und VG248QE.

Die 3D Funktion ist dir ja schnuppe, aber 120+Hz Bildwiederholrate sind fein (wenn auch uU. Placebo. Kommt halt darauf an, wie trainiert deine Augen sind, oder ob du hauptberuflich mal Quake/CS Spieler warst und nur nebenberuflich Schüler).

Der XL2411T hat die 144Hz vom ASUS, das schlichte, matte Design vom XL2420T. 
Der Standfuß ist qualitativ leider nicht so gut verarbeitet wie beim großen Schwestermodell, dafür liegt der 2411er dafür preislich näher am ASUS.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juni 2013)

Da ich eben die Email-Info über meine erste Amazon-Gutschrift (für den GL2450 ohne HM) bekommen habe (nach der Arbeit kurz das Konto kontrollieren), werde heute abend einen dritten Versuch starten und den Samsung Synchmaster S24B350H bestellen. Vielleicht habe ich ja diesmal mehr Glück. *Daumen drückt*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

So, der Samsung Synchmaster S24B350H steht nun vor mir, und ich muss sagen:
Wesentlich angenehmeres Bild beim Spielen, die Reaktionszeit kann man sogar auf 3 Stufen stellen. Fein ! 

Allerdings war das ein Akt, das Bild gemäß Referenz-Testbildern korrekt einzustellen, bis der Schwarzwert akzeptabel ist.
Muss Bremse zwar Recht geben, dass der Schwarzwert nicht unbedingt der Tiefste ist, aber damit kann ich leben.

Wundert mich aber doch ein wenig... Denn 6 Jahre alter LG machte in Sachen Schwarzwert nie Probleme. Hat es in den letzten Jahren eine Verschlimmbesserung diesbezüglich gegeben, seit vermehrt auf LED gewechselt wurde ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2013)

*seufz*

Ich befürchte, Mission "Spiele-TFT" ist immer noch nicht beendet. Ich dachte, ich könnte mir dem nicht sehr tiefen Schwarz gut leben, doch in manchen Spielen kommt am Ende ein Grau-Ton heraus, furchtbar. 

Vielleicht bin ich zu anspruchsvoll, aber es kann doch nicht so schwierig sein einen Monitor zu finden, der perfektes Schwarz und Top-Reaktionszeit in sich vereinbaren kann. 

Werde Montag doch mal Saturn / MediMax einen Besuch abstatten und mir die Geräte an Ort und Stelle anschauen. Jede Woche einen TFT bestellen und jedes Mal enttäuscht zurückschicken... Die Hermes-Leute müssen mich langsam für bekloppt halten.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich zu anspruchsvoll, aber es kann doch nicht so schwierig sein einen Monitor zu finden, der perfektes Schwarz und Top-Reaktionszeit in sich vereinbaren kann.



Ich sag's mal so, Du bist anscheinend genauso anspruchsvoll wie ich. Nur, dass ich irgendwann eingesehen habe, dass meine Ansprüche nicht für <200 € realisierbar sind. 

Ich habe auch lange nach einem ca. 200 € Modell geguckt und habe mich "schwarz" geärgert, bis ich irgendwann realisiert habe, dass mich 100-200 € mehr nicht umbringen - und ich das Ding als Arbeitsmittel sowieso steuerlich geltend machen kann.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Juni 2013)

Ab einer bestimmten Größe des Monitors wird es bei TFTs einfach schwierig. Ich habe aber mit einem kleinen Trick meinen Schwarzwert bei meinem 24 Zoll Monitor verbessern können, in dem ich die RGB Farbwerte alle auf das Maximum erhöht habe und im ATI CCC die Sättigung verringert habe.

Dadurch benötige ich weniger Helligkeit/Kontrast, was dann logischerweise zu einem besseren Schwarzwert führt.
Natürlich ist es immer noch kein "echtes" Schwarz, aber der Unterschied ist in meinen Augen schon relativ deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal so, Du bist anscheinend genauso anspruchsvoll wie ich. Nur, dass ich irgendwann eingesehen habe, dass meine Ansprüche nicht für <200 € realisierbar sind.


 Naja, mein alter LG hat damals auch nur um die 150 Euro gekostet. Das war 2007. Und der ist perfekt. Keine Schlieren, ein superbes Schwarz... Nur ist er nicht 16:9.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2013)

Letzter Versuch.
Habe eben bei Otto-Office den LG E2442V bestellt. Kann dort als Privat-Neukunde ohne Versandkosten und sogar mit Rechnung bestellen. Und da laut Gamestar-Test eben jenes Gerät in Sachen Reaktionszeit und (!) Schwarzwert gut sein soll, hoffe ich, dass die Realität mit dem Test übereinstimmt.

Der Samsung ist für den Rückversand schon verpackt. Heftig. 3 Monitore in zwei Wochen im Haus gehabt, und keiner konnte mich zufrieden stellen... 

Toi, toi, toi, dass LG auch hier wieder punktet. Sonst verzweifle ich langsam, aber sicher...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2013)

Beim Schwarzwert hängt es natürlich auch davon ab, wie der Gammawert im Spiel selbst eingestellt ist. 

Und je heller die Hintergrundbeleuchtung, desto eher kommt halt auch ein "grau" durch. 


Vlt war der Schwarzwert bei deinem alten Monitor auch gar nicht gut, sondern die Beleuchtung nur so "mies", dass es immer schön dunkel wirkte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Schwarzwert hängt es natürlich auch davon ab, wie der Gammawert im Spiel selbst eingestellt ist.
> 
> Und je heller die Hintergrundbeleuchtung, desto eher kommt halt auch ein "grau" durch.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe, seit ich den alten LG besitze, noch nie am Gamma-Wert meiner Spiele Hand anlegen müssen, der 19-Zöller hat immer saubere Schwarztöne wiedergeben. Und wenn ich im Testfall beide Monitore (den LG und den letzten 24" von Samsung) vergleiche, kackt der Neue total ab (sorry für die Wortwahl). Ergo kann es nicht an den Spielen liegen, sondern am  Ausgabegerät.
Ich habe sogar aus der Not heraus den Gammawert von "The Walking Dead" runtergeregelt, was ich sonst nie musste. Dennoch habe ich mit dem Samsung kein zufriedenstellendes Schwarz erhalten.

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe der neue LG hält Wort.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Juni 2013)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 


MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ab einer bestimmten Größe des Monitors wird es bei TFTs einfach schwierig


Aber vielleicht hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen, dass es sich auf den Schwarzwert bezieht.

Und einen besseren Schwarzwert durch eine niedrigere Gamma-Einstellung zu erzielen, geht meistens auf Kosten nicht mehr vorhandener (dunkler) Grautöne.

Diese beiden Bilder verwende ich für die Einstellung von Helligkeit und Kontrast, dass hat für mich eindeutig Priorität vor dem Schwarzwert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (24. Juni 2013)

Ich habe zu Hause unter anderem einen S24B350H rumstehen. Zugegeben musste ich den einige Zeit vernünftig konfigurieren (mit Samsung Tools, Testbildern, usw.), aber einen ziemlich guten Schwarzwert kriegt man damit hin, ebenso wie andere Werte. Man muss nur alles entsprechend anpassen und die richtigen Funktionen ausschalten bzw. bearbeiten.

Die Werkseinstellung von dem Ding ist völlig nutzlos, das stimmt, aber vielleicht warst du etwas voreilig mit dem Zurückschicken. Ich hätte dir meine Tools und Werte sagen können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich habe zu Hause unter anderem einen S24B350H rumstehen. Zugegeben musste ich den einige Zeit vernünftig konfigurieren (mit Samsung Tools, Testbildern, usw.), aber einen ziemlich guten Schwarzwert kriegt man damit hin, ebenso wie andere Werte. Man muss nur alles entsprechend anpassen und die richtigen Funktionen ausschalten bzw. bearbeiten.
> 
> Die Werkseinstellung von dem Ding ist völlig nutzlos, das stimmt, aber vielleicht warst du etwas voreilig mit dem Zurückschicken. Ich hätte dir meine Tools und Werte sagen können.


 Möglich, aber ich habe ebenfalls Testbilder genutzt, u.a. von Prad und von Burosch (mit letzterem habe ich meinen Sony LED-TV optimal einstellen können), aber Schwarz war beim Samsung nie wirklich Schwarz, und ich hab Stunden (!) damit verbracht, jede erdenkliche Einstellung auszutesten. Hab sogar versuchshalber die Farb- und Gamma-Werte über den NVIDIA-Treiber anzupassen versucht, das Ergebnis war aber kaum besser, hat nur für ein ziemlich dunkles Bild gesorgt.

Das dann noch Tools dafür notwendig sind... Naja... Spricht nicht gerade positiv für den Monitor...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2013)

Bin zufällig auf diesen Artikel gestoßen:

Kein richtiges Schwarz | c't

Also wenn es DARAN lag, dann ist das schon krass (und könnte mich dann glatt wegen der Rücksendung des Samsung in den Hintern beissen). Wobei ich nicht unbedingt glaube, dass das immer auf diesen Umstand zurück zu führen ist, denn als ich den neuen Rechner Anfangs zur Probe am Wohnzimmer-TV angeschlossen hatte (auch über HDMI), habe ich dort ganz normale Schwarzwerte zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin zufällig auf diesen Artikel gestoßen:
> 
> Kein richtiges Schwarz | c't
> 
> Also wenn es DARAN lag, dann ist das schon krass (und könnte mich dann glatt wegen der Rücksendung des Samsung in den Hintern beissen). Wobei ich nicht unbedingt glaube, dass das immer auf diesen Umstand zurück zu führen ist, denn als ich den neuen Rechner Anfangs zur Probe am Wohnzimmer-TV angeschlossen hatte (auch über HDMI), habe ich dort ganz normale Schwarzwerte zu sehen bekommen.



Ich denke nicht, dass es daran lag. Vielleicht ein bisschen, aber ich habe besagten Samsung ja auch schon getestet und war nicht sonderlich begeistert. Aber so eine Katastrophe, wie Du es jetzt darstellst, fand ich es auch nicht. Aber das "schwarz" ist imho schon mehr ein "anthrazit".


----------



## Lunica (25. Juni 2013)

Bei TFT Monitoren musst du immer einen Kompromiss zwischen Bildqualität und Reaktionszeit eingehen.
Den perfekten Monitor gibt es nicht.



> In einigen Test auf PRAD hab ich gelesen, dass manch fixer Monitor gern übersteuert (Stichwort "Overdrive").
> Was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen und was hat das für nen Einfluss auf reine Spielanwendungen, wenn überhaupt ?



Overdrive kann man bei den meisten Monitoren einstellen.
Zu aggressives Overdrive verursacht Überschwinger die noch schlimmer sind als Schlieren. 
Overdrive wird  als Verkaufstrick herangezogen um die Reaktionszeit auf Kosten der Bildqualität zu reduzieren.
Das gilt für alle Panelarten.

Hier ein typischer   Effekt der auftritt wenn Overdrive zu aggressiv eingestellt ist.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/dell_2407wfp-hc/black_ghost_wow.JPG
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljRCxlf0njk

Ich habe den Monitor   und war überrascht über die gute Quali für ~200€.
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-benq-bl2410pt-teil8.html#Fazit
Für mich reicht der auch in FPS. Aber das sieht jeder anders.

Eine wirkliche Monitorempfehlung kann man nicht abgeben. Man kann sich nur an Testdaten orientieren. Schlussendlich zählt jedoch der subjektive Bildeindruck.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2013)

Mich würd ja echt interessieren, wie empfindlich Du jetzt bist wegen des Schwarzwertes, also: welche Anforderungen Du hast und ob das nicht-Schwarz nun echt für jedermann sichtbar ein deutliches Grau ist oder ob es nur für DICH so erscheint, weil Du sehr sehr sensibel dabei bist, 99% der Leute aber sofort sagen würden "das ist schwarz, was sonst? ^^ "  

Wwas genau ist denn da das "schlimme", wenn das schwarz bei GANZ genauem Hinsehen vlt eher ins Anthrazit geht? Das viel wichtigere ist doch eh der Rest, reines Schwarz kommt ja sowieso seltener vor. Klar: wenn es jetzt echt so wäre, dass "schwarz" eher so aussieht wie hier das graue in der Mitte: http://www.padmobil.com/bilder/wall...warz-grau-verlauf-struktur-ipad-wallpaper.jpg  dann kann ich das völlig nachvollziehen. 


Was man auch beachten sollte sind natürlich die Blickwinkel: in einem etwas ungünstigeren Winkel erscheinen alle Farben nen Tick heller, also auch schwarz eher dunkelgrau.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Juni 2013)

@Herb
Dies hat denke ich nichts mit Empfindlichkeit zu tun, bei meinem Monitor schreibt Prad:


> und das verbaute Panel zeigt lebendige Farben bei sehr gutem Schwarzwert.


PRAD | Test Monitor Hyundai W241D Teil 17
Das "sehr gut" ist halt relativ im Vergleich zu anderen Monitoren. Jedenfalls stelle ich mir einen sehr guten Schwarzwert anders vor, den gibt es vermutlich erst bei Displays die AMOLED verbaut haben.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Herb
> Dies hat denke ich nichts mit Empfindlichkeit zu tun, bei meinem Monitor schreibt Prad:
> 
> PRAD | Test Monitor Hyundai W241D Teil 17
> Das "sehr gut" ist halt relativ im Vergleich zu anderen Monitoren. Jedenfalls stelle ich mir einen sehr guten Schwarzwert anders vor, den gibt es vermutlich erst bei Displays die AMOLED verbaut haben.


 
ja klar gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Monitoren, es gibt aber auch Empfindlichkeiten - was ich mich nur Frage ist: wie "tief" muss das Schwarz sein, damit man zufrieden genug ist? Wer mit weniger zufrieden ist, der ist halt auch weniger empfindlich. Würde auch ich jetzt bei sauerlandboys Monitor sofort merken, dass es eher grau ist, oder würd ich es nur bei ganz genauem Vergleich merken? Und was genau ist SO dermaßen wichtig, ob es nun tieftieftiefschwarz oder nur extremdunkelanthrazitgrau ist, wo jeder auf den ersten Blick trotzdem von "Schwarz" reden würde?

Ich mein: Millionen User haben Monitore / TV-Geräte, die in Test keinen Super-Schwarzwert haben und sind trotzdem total zufrieden.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Monitoren, es gibt aber auch Empfindlichkeiten - was ich mich nur Frage ist: wie "tief" muss das Schwarz sein, damit man zufrieden genug ist?


Ganz einfach, wenn ich bei einem schwarzen Bild den Monitor ausschalte und das Display dann heller wird.  

Nein, das Problem tritt ja zumindest bei mir erst dann auf, wenn man versucht den Monitor so einzustellen, dass auch die etwas helleren Schattierungen als Schwarz zu sehen sind, wie bei meinem ersten verlinkten Testbild die Zahl 1.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich mein: Millionen User haben Monitore / TV-Geräte, die in Test keinen Super-Schwarzwert haben und sind trotzdem total zufrieden.


 
Das spielt aber keine Rolle, wenn man individuell davon betroffen ist. 
Ich persönlich "brauche" auch ein sattes Schwarz, allerdings akzeptiere ich bei Flatscreens zumindest ein sehr dunkles Anthrazit. Bei vielen Monitoren sehe ich aber nur ein mattes Grau, dass das doch recht störend ist.  

Dafür benötige ich keine hohen FPS-Zahlen, um glücklich zu sein; der Grund ist, ab ~30 Bilder läuft für mich ein Spiel perfekt ruckelfrei, aber es gibt genügend empfindlichere Menschen (meine Freundin z.B.), die erst ab 60fps kein Ruckeln mehr wahrnehmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2013)

@ Herb

Ich bin einfach vom meinem alten LG ein gutes Schwarz gewohnt, darum mag ich nicht darauf verzichten wollen. Und wenn das schon ein 6 Jahre altes Gerät kann und auch in der Reaktionszeit nicht schlecht abschneidet, muss es doch auch im Jahr 2013 wenigstens eine Handvoll 16:9-TFTs geben, die mindestens die gleichen Grundvoraussetzungen erfüllen, die ich als Spieler hege.

Sonst kann ich ja meine Suche auch sofort aufgeben und bei meinem Oldie-TFT bleiben. 

Außerdem: Auch beim großen LED-TV ist ein ordentlicher Schwarzwert ein absolutes Muss. Schwarz verleiht einem Kinofilm Tiefe und Natürlichkeit. Verliert sich alles in grauen Tönen, macht Filme-Schauen keinen Spaß. Und das Gleiche trifft auch aufs Spielen zu.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich mein: Millionen User haben  Monitore / TV-Geräte, die in Test keinen Super-Schwarzwert haben und  sind trotzdem total zufrieden.


Jene Leutchen haben sich auch nie so wirklich mit dieser Materie auseinander gesetzt, oder deren Ansprüche sind so gering, dass sie alles annehmen. Selbst ein graues Schwarz. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich habe den Monitor   und war überrascht über die gute Quali für ~200€.
> PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ BL2410PT Teil 8
> Für mich reicht der auch in FPS. Aber das sieht jeder anders.
> 
> Eine wirkliche Monitorempfehlung kann man nicht abgeben. Man kann sich nur an Testdaten orientieren. Schlussendlich zählt jedoch der subjektive Bildeindruck.


 Ich werde mir deinen Moni mal merken. Nur für den Fall, dass das kommende LG-Gerät wieder ein Reinfall werden sollte (was ich inständig nicht hoffe !!).


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jene Leutchen haben sich auch nie so wirklich mit dieser Materie auseinander gesetzt, oder deren Ansprüche sind so gering, dass sie alles annehmen. Selbst ein graues Schwarz. ^^


 Das ist ja eben, was ich mich frage: hast Du jetzt Pech mit deinen bisherigen "neuen" Monitoren, oder siehst du einfach mehr Unterschiede als ein durchschnittlicher Konsument, bist also "empfindlicher" ? Da würd ich zu gern mal bei Dir vorbeikommen und mir das ansehen, um diese Frage zu klären 

Ich hab zB beim LCD-TV eines Kumpels mal gesagt, dass man da Clouding sehen würde, als eine sehr dunkle Szene auf dem Schirm war - der guckte nur blöd, dann erklärte ich ihm das. Der schaute genau und hat nix gesehen - erst als ich ihm dann sagte, er soll mal die Hintergrundbeleuchtung heller machen (wo diese Stellen dann ja noch mehr rauskommen), sah er dann auch kleine, hellere Wölkchen...  aber da, wo es nicht heller war, kam es MIR trotzdem schwarz vor - vlt wäre das für DICH aber dort nur "Dunkelgrau" ...? ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist ja eben, was ich mich frage: hast Du jetzt Pech mit deinen bisherigen "neuen" Monitoren, oder siehst du einfach mehr Unterschiede als ein durchschnittlicher Konsument, bist also "empfindlicher" ? Da würd ich zu gern mal bei Dir vorbeikommen und mir das ansehen, um diese Frage zu klären


Wie gesagt, bei meinem bisherigen Spiele-TFT war es bis dato nie ein Thema, über das ich mir großartig Gedanken machen musste. Als ich vor 6 Jahren aus reiner Not einen TFT kaufen musste (weil meine 17"-Röhre nach glatt 10 Jahren ohne Vorwarnung den Geist aufgab), bin ich ohne große Vorkenntnisse zum nächsten Saturn-Markt gefahren und habe mir den LG geholt, weil dieser damals günstig zu bekommen war und die Bildqualität in meinen Augen zufriedenstellend war. Vielleicht hatte ich Glück, was weiss ich, jedenfalls bin ich genau das richtige Gerät geraten. Auch jetzt könnte ich nichts Negatives darüber berichten. Und nun bin ich mit von evtl. naiven Einstellung davon ausgegangen, dass man auch beim Kauf heutiger TFTs nicht viel falsch machen kann. Nun, da lag ich wohl arg daneben...
Ich wäre schon voll und ganz glücklich, wenn ich ein gleichwertiges Gerät - nur eben in 16:9 - bekommen könnte. Ein guter Schwarzwert und Reaktionsschnelligkeit, mehr will ich gar nicht. Da verzichte ich auch gerne auf Bedienkomfort oder ultrachices Design.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab zB beim LCD-TV eines Kumpels mal gesagt, dass man da Clouding sehen würde, als eine sehr dunkle Szene auf dem Schirm war - der guckte nur blöd, dann erklärte ich ihm das. Der schaute genau und hat nix gesehen - erst als ich ihm dann sagte, er soll mal die Hintergrundbeleuchtung heller machen (wo diese Stellen dann ja noch mehr rauskommen), sah er dann auch kleine, hellere Wölkchen...  aber da, wo es nicht heller war, kam es MIR trotzdem schwarz vor - vlt wäre das für DICH aber dort nur "Dunkelgrau" ...? ^^


 Clouding ist ja wieder etwas anderes. Auch auf meinem Sony kann man ein minimales Leuchten bei absoluter Schwärze im Bild erkennen, aber auch nur, wenn das Wohnzimmer komplett abgedunkelt ist. Desweiteren ist das ja nichts, was permanent störend auffällt. Anders als ein miserabler Schwarzwert, den man sich nicht einmal schönsaufen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2013)

Langsam glaube ich, über mir liegt ein Fluch. Otto-Office meldet sich gerade, dass der bestellte LG ausverkauft ist. Tolle Wurst.

Tja... Habe jetzt einfach mal bei einem Amazon Warehouse-Angebot zugegriffen und den gleichen TFT ("Zustand: Sehr gut") geordert. Kaufe zwar ungern bereits gebrauchte bzw. geöffnete Ware, aber wer weiss, vielleicht habe ich ja doppelt Glück. Wenn der LG meine Ansprüche erfüllt und in einem makellosen Zustand ankommt, komme ich sogar 40 günstiger weg.

Ansonsten... Lege ich die TFT-Suche hiernach für ein Paar Wochen auf Eis, da ich im Juli erst mal Urlaub mache.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2013)

Joah... Ich glaube, ich habe meinen neuen TFT gefunden.
Reaktionszeit, Helligkeit, Schwarzwert... Alles super. Vor allem wie tief man den Schwarzwert am Moni einstellen kann. 

Allerdings habe ich auch herausgefunden, warum der Samsung davor ein zu helles Schwarz abgeliefert hat. Ich hätte beim NVIDIA-Treiber das Farbformat YCbCr444 anstelle RGB (ursprüngliche Treiber-Einstellung seitens NVIDIA) auswählen müssen, dann hätte ich wohl ebenfalls ein gutes Schwarz bekommen.
Bin aber doch froh, nun den LG zu haben, denn dessen Backlight-Ausleuchtung ist viel gleichmäßiger, ich sehe absolut keine auffällige Aufhellungen in den Ecken oder Rändern. Beim Samsung hatte der untere Rand doch etwas geschimmert.
Und das Beste ist ja: Ich habe wie gesagt knapp 40 Mücken gespart, 146 Euro für einen LG E2442V aus dem Warehouse-Angebot, da blieb noch etwas Geld für "Dead Space 3" übrig, was ich mir dann heute auch mal eben gegönnt habe (war ebenfalls bei Amazon im Angebot).

Jetzt muss ich mir die nächsten Tage nur noch von meiner Frau anhören, dass ich gleich auf sie hätte hören sollen. Sie meinte ja immer:"Du warst mit LG so zufrieden, dann hol dir doch wieder nen LG !"... Tja... Da hatte sie wohl (ausnahmsweise) Recht. 

Im dem Sinne: "Mission Spiele-TFT-Suche" war erfolgreich.


----------

